# INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE 2ND ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

*THAT’S RIGHT! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT’S BEEN A YEAR SINCE OUR 1[SUP]ST[/SUP] EASTER PICNIC? WELL HERE WE GO AGAIN DOING IT FOR THE KIDS ONE MORE TIME!!!!! AFTER ALL, ISNT THAT WHAT IT’S ALL ABOUT?*
*INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE WILL BE HOSTING THE 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC AT FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE, CA. ON MARCH 30, 2013 THE IELA INVITES ANYONE AND EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND ENJOY A DAY OF BBQ, LOWRIDERS, AND KIDS HUNTING FOR EGGS AT THE PARK. LAST YEAR THE PARK WAS COMPLETELY FULL AND WE HAD THE LARGEST EASTER EGG HUNT MOST OF US HAVE EVER SEEN. IN FACT WE HAD SO MANY KIDS AND EGGS THAT WE DID 3 SEPARATE HUNTS. ALL KIDS ARE WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE WHETHER FROM A BIKE CLUB, CAR CLUB OR SOLO RIDER. IF YOU CHOOSE TO PARTICIPATE IN THE EGG HUNT WE ASK THAT EACH ADULT BRING 1 DOZEN PLASTIC EGGS FILLED WITH CANDY OR CHANGE. PLEASE NO HARD BOILED EGGS. THIS WILL PREVENT THE CHILDREN FROM GETTING SICK DUE TO THE EGGS ROTTING IN THE SUN. WE ARE ANTICIPATING MANY KIDS FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND THE SURROUNDING COMMUNITY SO YOUR CONTRIBUTION WILL BE APPRECIATED. WE WILL NOT TURN ANY CHILDREN AWAY.
CLICK ON THE LINK TO SEE PICS FROM LAST YEARS EVENT. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...lowrider-alliance-easter-picnic-egg-hunt.html*
*ONCE AGAIN WE INVITE ALL RIDERS NO MATTER WHAT CITY, STATE, COUNTY, CLUB OR SOLO TO COME ENJOY A POSSITIVE DAY OF LOWRIDING AND FAMILY. *

*DATE: MARCH 30 2013*
*WHERE: FAIRMOUNT PARK RIVERSIDE CA.*
*TIME: ALL DAY*

*ALSO IN ADVANCE THANK YOU TO ALL THE VENDORS THAT REQUEST INFO BUT THE IELA WILL NOT NEED ANY TYPE OF VENDORS OR DJ’S FOR THIS EVENT BUT YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH THE KIDS AND THE IELA. *

*HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR . CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR . CANT WAIT :thumbsup:


Ttt for the Finest!!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT LETS HELP THE KIDS HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT LETS HELP THE KIDS HAVE A GOOD TIME :biggrin:


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

To The Top IELA!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :yes:


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds good. Gonna try to make it this year. Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

supreme 82 said:


> Sounds good. Gonna try to make it this year. Bump


Cool. Hope u guys can make it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*HUMP DAY BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:*TTT For the kids *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

To The Top !!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IF MY CAR IS DONE BY THIS EVENT IMA LOAD UP THE BIKES AND TAKE THE FAM. :h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IF MY CAR IS DONE BY THIS EVENT IMA LOAD UP THE BIKES AND TAKE THE FAM. :h5:


Sounds good and if its not done. Load up the daily bring the kids. I'm sure they will enjoy it!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*FRIDAY NIGHT BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

* GOOD TIMES CC. will be in the house...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Sounds good and if its not done. Load up the daily bring the kids. I'm sure they will enjoy it!!!


IM DOWN FOR THAT TOO. :h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IM DOWN FOR THAT TOO. :h5:


Cool see u there!!!


----------



## eldee (Oct 19, 2007)

Hipnotized will be there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

eldee said:


> Hipnotized will be there


Nice!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> *THAT’S RIGHT! CAN YOU BELIEVE IT’S BEEN A YEAR SINCE OUR 1[SUP]ST[/SUP] EASTER PICNIC? WELL HERE WE GO AGAIN DOING IT FOR THE KIDS ONE MORE TIME!!!!! AFTER ALL, ISNT THAT WHAT IT’S ALL ABOUT?*
> *INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE WILL BE HOSTING THE 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC AT FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE, CA. ON MARCH 30, 2013 THE IELA INVITES ANYONE AND EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND ENJOY A DAY OF BBQ, LOWRIDERS, AND KIDS HUNTING FOR EGGS AT THE PARK. LAST YEAR THE PARK WAS COMPLETELY FULL AND WE HAD THE LARGEST EASTER EGG HUNT MOST OF US HAVE EVER SEEN. IN FACT WE HAD SO MANY KIDS AND EGGS THAT WE DID 3 SEPARATE HUNTS. ALL KIDS ARE WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE WHETHER FROM A BIKE CLUB, CAR CLUB OR SOLO RIDER. IF YOU CHOOSE TO PARTICIPATE IN THE EGG HUNT WE ASK THAT EACH ADULT BRING 1 DOZEN PLASTIC EGGS FILLED WITH CANDY OR CHANGE. PLEASE NO HARD BOILED EGGS. THIS WILL PREVENT THE CHILDREN FROM GETTING SICK DUE TO THE EGGS ROTTING IN THE SUN. WE ARE ANTICIPATING MANY KIDS FROM THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY AND THE SURROUNDING COMMUNITY SO YOUR CONTRIBUTION WILL BE APPRECIATED. WE WILL NOT TURN ANY CHILDREN AWAY.
> CLICK ON THE LINK TO SEE PICS FROM LAST YEARS EVENT. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...lowrider-alliance-easter-picnic-egg-hunt.html*
> *ONCE AGAIN WE INVITE ALL RIDERS NO MATTER WHAT CITY, STATE, COUNTY, CLUB OR SOLO TO COME ENJOY A POSSITIVE DAY OF LOWRIDING AND FAMILY. *
> ...


TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

What's up Jesse


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

socalconcepts said:


> What's up Jesse


What up Roy?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Big Papi (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds cool. Can't wait.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

T
T
T
!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> T
> T
> T
> !


Ttt thanks for the bump cops on payroll


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalconcepts said:


>


TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class kids are getting ready for this one.


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


>


*TTT for the IELA*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt thanks for the bump cops on payroll


:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

socalconcepts said:


>



TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

jojo67 said:


> TTT


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :nicoderm:


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalconcepts said:


>


IELA TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> IELA TTT


Bump


----------



## Smiley77 (Dec 22, 2011)

TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


socalconcepts;163377
61 said:


>


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5::wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

_UP TOP!!!!_


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigrayman said:


> :thumbsup::h5::wave:


Big ray what up what up


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Bump it up


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowlow83 (Jan 4, 2011)

*BUMP..............*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP for the IELA


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> TO THE TOP for the IELA


Ttt.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP Back TO THE TOP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> BUMP Back TO THE TOP


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

tdaddysd said:


> * GOOD TIMES CC. will be in the house...*


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP back TO THE TOP


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IS IT EASTER YET? :run:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IS IT EASTER YET? :run:


ITS TAKING FOREVER TO GET HERE!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BumP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

BIGJ77MC said:


> ITS TAKING FOREVER TO GET HERE!!!!!


TELL ME ABOUT IT. I JUST HOPE MY RIDE IS BACK ON THE ROAD BY THEN. :banghead:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> TELL ME ABOUT IT. I JUST HOPE MY RIDE IS BACK ON THE ROAD BY THEN. :banghead:


Lets hope so


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT !!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

JUST POSTING THIS ANYWHERE THAT I FREQUENT:
IM LOOKING FOR A PAIR OF 1986 CUTLASS GRILLES. OR CUSTOM MADE CUTLASS GRILLES. PLEASE PM ME ANY LEADS. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT one more time on a Sunday morning


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*to the top...*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT


Can't wait.. Bugs gonna be in the house


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: ONE MOR TIME


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Friday Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

socalconcepts said:


> Friday Bump


Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

GOT THE CUTTY BACK FROM THE TRANSMISSION SHOP. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> GOT THE CUTTY BACK FROM THE TRANSMISSION SHOP. :cheesy:


Step by step!!! U still got bout 40 days!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

40 days to pattern the roof, pinstripe it, and buy grilles and a hood molding.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> 40 days to pattern the roof, pinstripe it, and buy grilles and a hood molding.


No problem!!! U got it in the bag!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

:x:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :x:


Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Orale, coming up! Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

baldylatino said:


> Orale, coming up! Ttt


:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :wave:


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt what's wheres everybody at qvo iela


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

GOT THE GRILLES!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks good bro ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> GOT THE GRILLES!!!!
> View attachment 610282


Comin together!!!! Ur gna be ridin clean the day before easter


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Looks good bro ttt


Thanks. Bro



BIGJ77MC said:


> Comin together!!!! Ur gna be ridin clean the day before easter


:x:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> GOT THE GRILLES!!!!
> View attachment 610282


I remember I bought a set of those from the Chevy dealer back in the days before they were discontinued cheap too


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socalconcepts said:


>


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> I remember I bought a set of those from the Chevy dealer back in the days before they were discontinued cheap too


YA BUT NOW THEY ONLY HAVE 1 SIDE. :facepalm:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> YA BUT NOW THEY ONLY HAVE 1 SIDE. :facepalm:


They usto have a warehouse in santafe springs full of cutty parts fuck we had it so good didnt even know it


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Bump


Ey I think I've been bumping topics too much ha o well gotta take advantage of the reception in this mo mo ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Ey I think I've been bumping topics too much ha o well gotta take advantage of the reception in this mo mo ttt


Do ur thang homie!!! Ain't nothin wrong with keepin the homies on top!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Do ur thang homie!!! Ain't nothin wrong with keepin the homies on top!!!


Hahahaha simon


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Bump!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP To The Top


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Easter bump!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt can't wait homies what's up with easter bunny?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt can't wait homies what's up with easter bunny?



No easter bunny this year but his hoime Bugs Bunny will be there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Ttt


TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~cotton kandy!!!!:yes:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Wheres all the IE riders?


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Wheres all the IE riders?


:wave:What's Up Big Jesse ? BUMP To TheTop


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> :wave:What's Up Big Jesse ? BUMP To TheTop


What up Danee? Ain't seen u on in a while?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Wheres all the IE riders?


Easter its coming up grill time


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~cotton kandy!!!!:yes:


That's right low dude


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Sporty67 said:


> That's right low dude


BbqbbqbbqbbqbbqbbqbbqbbQ!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> What up Danee? Ain't seen u on in a while?


 My damn internet ,sometimes works good and sometimes it doesn't .


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*back TO THE TOP *:h5:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *back TO THE TOP *:h5:


Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

hay is oso going to bring the bunny this year was off the hook last time:guns::fool2:im back whaaats up


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT !!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

66 buick said:


> hay is oso going to bring the bunny this year was off the hook last time:guns::fool2:im back whaaats up


There will be bugs bunny nut not the easter bunny!!!! Bugs is gonna hold it down this year so get the kids ready to meet a celebrity


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT IELA support


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT IELA support


*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 49 BOMB (Mar 8, 2013)

:thumbsup: BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump back TO THE TOP


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT for a Saturday morning


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking foward to this year.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking foward to this year.


TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## JERRI (Sep 16, 2010)

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE SEE U ALL THERE *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE SEE U ALL THERE *



Hope its a nice day like today was


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Its going to be crackin


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

T T T


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

bigrayman said:


> WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT :thumbsup:


If u don't make it no worries big ray I'll post some pics homie


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BUMP TO THE TOP 

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BACK T* *THE T**P*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> *BACK T* *THE T**P*


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP Back TO THE TOP* :thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its coming up


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Right around the corner!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

So who's cooking what ? I always say IMA take tri tip but that shit never on sale when the picnics come IMA make tripas this time


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> So who's cooking what ? I always say IMA take tri tip but that shit never on sale when the picnics come IMA make tripas this time


I wna try the fryed donuts


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Family Affair bike club (Sep 8, 2011)

TTT gonna be a good one


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Family Affair bike club said:


> TTT gonna be a good one


 latins finest will b there!!!:wave: ~cotton kandy~


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

5 days away.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES c.c


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

can't wait till Saturday have some good fun . the homie from we gone ride tv will be their filming


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Big John 69 said:


> can't wait till Saturday have some good fun . the homie from we gone ride tv will be their filming


Yeah its gna be a good day!!! Should be a nice turn out


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Cant wait its gonna be bigger n better than last year.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT FOR THE IE!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Gettin things ready for the picnic


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

MalibuLou said:


> Gettin things ready for the picnic


Thats right! See u there Louie


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:h5:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

~cotton kandy~ T~T~T~:roflmao:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

It's on this weekend invite ur friends family Nieghbors .. Easter egg hunt for the kids


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Grillo85 (Dec 24, 2012)

ie illustrious will be there ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Been off layitlow for a minute. But hope to see everyone there at the park on Saturday. What time is the easter egg hunt going to be?


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

All Out Customs said:


> Been off layitlow for a minute. But hope to see everyone there at the park on Saturday. What time is the easter egg hunt going to be?


Around 11 am


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT GETTING READY GUNNA WASH THE WHIP for saturday


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Rain this weekend??


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> I wna try the fryed donuts


U ain't down big jess I'll make them puppys


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Lil Spanks said:


> Rain this weekend??


Its gonna be raining lowriders and easter eggs lil spanks


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> U ain't down big jess I'll make them puppys


I aint eaten in 40 days homie. Im hungry!!!! Haha


----------



## magicl1 (Jul 18, 2009)

What time can the cars arrive for the picnic? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

magicl1 said:


> What time can the cars arrive for the picnic? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


I believe gates open at 5am.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> I aint eaten in 40 days homie. Im hungry!!!! Haha


Simon jess just do it foo u deserve it


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT GETTING READY GUNNA WASH THE WHIP for saturday


What what u taking her nice


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Grillo85 said:


> ie illustrious will be there ttt


That's right illustrious cee u there homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

magicl1 said:


> What time can the cars arrive for the picnic? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


Sometimes they open at 530 but for the most part it opens at 6 am


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## magicl1 (Jul 18, 2009)

TTT....for the IELA Easter Picnic
Gracias Sporty and Jesse for the time frame see you Homies at the Picnic! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Im down homie!!!! lets see how u get down on that deep fryer


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Sporty67 said:


> Its gonna be raining lowriders and easter eggs lil spanks


Rainin' impalas, caprice, ragtops, caddys, bombs its gna be rainin all of the IE's baddest rides cant wait


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

magicl1 said:


> TTT....for the IELA Easter Picnic
> Gracias Sporty and Jesse for the time frame see you Homies at the Picnic! :thumbsup:


No problem homie!!!! see you there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Rainin' impalas, caprice, ragtops, caddys, bombs its gna be rainin all of the IE's baddest rides cant wait


What no g bodies? YOU know there will deff. Be g bodies there lol. I'm stopping by after work see you guys there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

dusty87ls said:


> What no g bodies? YOU know there will deff. Be g bodies there lol. I'm stopping by after work see you guys there


My bad can't forget the gbodys and bicycles!!!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT for today


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lowriders,fillin the park at 6am


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

on behalf of the IELA I would like to thank everyone that came out to support. It was amazing to see so many people out there enjoying a day of lowriding and california sun. Thank u all for your eggs. The egg hunts where huge and it looked like the kids had a blast. All the clubs from the Alliance were looking good. Id like to thank all the first time clubs and solo riders that came out to check out the picnic. We had some riders come from long distance. I wish people outside the lowrider comunity could see the positivity we had going on today. Special thanks to the members of the HDLA, OCLA and the San Diego Lowrider Council that came out to see what the IELA is doing. Unity is what its all about. Thanks again. By the way if anyone took pics please post them up.


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice turn out had a blast


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> on behalf of the IELA I would like to thank everyone that came out to support. It was amazing to see so many people out there enjoying a day of lowriding and california sun. Thank u all for your eggs. The egg hunts where huge and it looked like the kids had a blast. All the clubs from the Alliance were looking good. Id like to thank all the first time clubs and solo riders that came out to check out the picnic. We had some riders come from long distance. I wish people outside the lowrider comunity could see the positivity we had going on today. Special thanks to the members of the HDLA, OCLA and the San Diego Lowrider Council that came out to see what the IELA is doing. Unity is what its all about. Thanks again. By the way if anyone took pics please post them up.


I am at a lost for words... So amazed by the support .. Thank you all


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

BAJITO CC :wave: HAD A GOOD TIME AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

had a blast at the picnic . bomb turn out peace and unity proud to be apart of the I.e. alliance .


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT LATINS FINEST HAD A GREAT DAY


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Well said Jesse was great to see everybody together enjoying the day


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

*INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE EASTER PICNIC 3-30-13
HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!





























































































































*


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

*HAD A WONDERFUL TIME AND MEET ALOT OF WONDERFUL PEOPLE, THE REST OF THE PICTURES WILL BE POSTED IN MY TOPIC IN THE POST YOUR RIDE SECTION UNDER PHOTO'S BY BABYGIRL AND YOU CAN ALSO FOLLOW ME ON INSTAGRAM BABYGIRLPHOTOGRAPHY... HAVE A SAFE AND AWESOME HOLIDAY!...*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BABYGIRL LA RIDER said:


> *HAD A WONDERFUL TIME AND MEET ALOT OF WONDERFUL PEOPLE, THE REST OF THE PICTURES WILL BE POSTED IN MY TOPIC IN THE POST YOUR RIDE SECTION UNDER PHOTO'S BY BABYGIRL AND YOU CAN ALSO FOLLOW ME ON INSTAGRAM BABYGIRLPHOTOGRAPHY... HAVE A SAFE AND AWESOME HOLIDAY!...*


RReal nice pics


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Park was jumpin


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

MalibuLou said:


> Park was jumpin


Park was popin


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> T T T


Always looking good bajito u guys got a good spot homies


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

Sporty67 said:


> Always looking good bajito u guys got a good spot homies


THANKS SPORTY :wave: ONTARIO CLASSICS ALSO HAD A FIRME LINE-UP:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bajito OG said:


> THANKS SPORTY :wave: ONTARIO CLASSICS ALSO HAD A FIRME LINE-UP:thumbsup:


Thank u bajito hope to cee u guys soon


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Had a great time out there


----------

